# Willard Bugs?



## silversalmon66 (Dec 12, 2007)

Has anyone been out too willard lately? Was out there with my family boating a couple of weeks ago and was off the water 20 minutes after we launch, the bugs were pretty bad all over the boat inside and out as well as all over us, just wanted to know if they have calmed down or is the hatch still goin on?


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

LOL! I take it you don't go to willard often, The bugs are there from the first 60 degree day tell it gets cold,the whole place is surrounded by swamp land and it's going to get worse before it gets better.Can't wait tell the horse fly's and deer fly's start coming out! The bugs that are out right now don't bite.
Pinveiw would be funnier for you and your family if you don't like bugs.
fnf 8)


----------



## silversalmon66 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey fish n fool I go out to willard quit a bit, I know in the beginning of the boating and fishing season it gets pretty buggy, then it mellows out, I would rather go to willard the pineview more open water and less crowded, that's why I was wondering if the bugs have mellowed out, out there? Thanks for your respond.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

We were there two or three weeks ago, and not only were there 10 trillion bugs, but I killed probably 10 mosquitoes before I even got out of the truck. Luckily I keep bug juice in the truck ALL YEAR ROUND, or it would have been a VERY short day.

Strangely enough, over on the lake side of the dike, there weren't hardly any bugs at all, unless you count spiders, THOUSANDS of them in sight at all times. lol

Climbing the hill and crossing the road on top was a challenge as breathing bugs isn't nearly as easy as breathing AIR, but we got it done. 

NO FISH, after all that, but oh well.

I have been fishing Willard off and on for 30 years, and it has always been buggy.

WHAT THE HELL IS IT WITH THE HORSE FLIES THE LAST 3-4 YEARS?

It used to be that you would see one or two a day, and that was it, and they were NOT these big bastiche green eyed buggers that are around now, where the hell did they come from anyway? Anybody know?

Ran into them on the duck hunt 3-4 years ago for the very first time and thought I was going to spend the whole day slapping and screaming. They DON'T respect any of the bug repellants I have tried, and they bite like a mutha effer.
Anybody find a repellant that works?


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

silversalmon66 said:


> Hey fish n fool I go out to willard quit a bit, I know in the beginning of the boating and fishing season it gets pretty buggy, then it mellows out, I would rather go to willard the pineview more open water and less crowded, that's why I was wondering if the bugs have mellowed out, out there? Thanks for your respond.


I understand you about pineview.
But there are always bugs out at willard and the warmer it gets the worse they are,So not sure what your talking about,I actually like fishing early in the year because there are less bugs.
The horse flies are really bad because of the lake level,they must breed in the mud or something?Because there everywhere I would hate to fish on shore because I bet there ten times worse than in the boat.


----------

